# HGVC King's land area question



## Red23 (Oct 1, 2011)

I will be staying at King's Land in Oct. This is our first trip to the Big Island. I was wondering if anyone can tell me a good place to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 1, 2011)

There are a couple of markets right near the resort but many people drive the 3 miles or so into the town of Waikola and shop there. 

OR you can go from the airport into Kona and shop at the many grocery stores there and then drive the 20 minutes out to the resort. Costco is one of the closest to the airport.


----------



## pierceit (Oct 1, 2011)

We love going to Kings Land and there are four that I would recommend.

1.  Safeway:  Address: 75-1027 Henry St Kailua Kona, HI 96740.  This Safeway is south of the Kona airport and we usually go here after getting our rental car.  This Safeway is approximately 10 minutes south of the airport and 30 minutes south of Kings Land.  Also in this same area is Costco, Target and Walmart.

2.  Waikoloa Village Market:  68-3916 Paniolo Ave Waikoloa, HI 96738.  This grocery store is where most of the locals shop at and is approximately 10 minutes east of Kings Land.

3.  Foodland Farms: 68-1330 Mauna Lani Dr#200 Kamuela, HI 96743.  This grocery store is approximately 15 minutes north of Kings Land.  This is a nice store with very fresh local produce.

4.  ABC Store:  Queens Market Place.  This store has a pretty decent selection of food items if you need something quick.  The prices are a bit higher, but it's only 5 minutes from Kings Land within the resort.

Best of luck and I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## chester1122 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Shopping for food*

Ditto above.

We also like to shop the local markets - one on Wednesdays in Queen's shops, large foodland in Waimea is great - try the Hawaii beef if you eat meat, we also make the trek to Costco and Walmart for bulk buying.

Our favourite store is foodland.  Sign up for the Makai Card to get great discounts plus dollars off.

Have fun, we love Kingsland and have been there many times!


----------



## mb_cik (Oct 3, 2011)

Also there is a nice farmers market in Kona near the beachfront and Bubba Gump restaurant. It had the most inexpensive fruit we encountered during our stay, granted we never ventured out much beyond Kona or Waikoloa.


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 3, 2011)

Ditto the above.

- Island Gourmet Market (ABC) at Queen's Marketplace in the Waikoloa Beach Resort.

- Foodland Farms at Mauna Lani Shops. Hwy 19 north for 1-1/2 miles, left at Mauna Lani entrance, proceed to traffic circle and turn right.

- Waikoloa Village Market. Hwy 19 north, right on Waikoloa Rd for 5-1/2 miles, turn left into shopping area.


----------



## lynne (Oct 3, 2011)

- Foodland Farms at Mauna Lani Shops. Hwy 19 north for 1-1/2 miles, left at Mauna Lani entrance, proceed to traffic circle and turn right.

*To save some $, apply for a Foodland Maika'i Card http://www.foodland.com/maikai-card*


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 3, 2011)

lynne said:


> *To save some $, apply for a Foodland Maika'i Card http://www.foodland.com/maikai-card*


----------



## Brkian (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got back from 18 days at Kingsland, so we managed to shop at just about all of the above noted stores.  

My opinion:

Costco: I didn't go there, so I wouldn't recommend or not recommend it.  From what I understand, prices are best but quantities are still huge.  A friend (we met at KL) bought chicken and the smallest package he could find was a 6 pound frozen bag.  Might not be practical shopping destination for a 7 day trip.  

Best for a "big" shopping trip ($100+): Safeway, Kona.  It's next to Walmart and has the best overall selection and prices.  Since there is a much wider selection, there was almost always something in that category on sale.  Cereal was still priced $5 a box, but there was a good selection "on sale" for $3.  Same went for almost everything.  Bread and chicken prices seemed high at every store, must be a Hawaii thing.  (25 min drive)

Best for a 1 item: Island Market at Queens Marketplace (4 min drive).  Good deal was the hot whole rotisserie chicken for $7, but get there before dinner time or they sell out.  Good for grabbing something quick, but prices were very high.  Funniest one is 1/2 gallon of Breyers ice cream for $12.50

Mauna Lani shop market (I think it was a Foodland). Small, but well stocked, seemed to have good fresh fish/meat section.  Would possibly go there before going to Waikoloa Village.  (10 min drive)

Waikoloa Village market.  Medium sized store, prices were better than Island Market but higher than Safeway. Very limited selection in meat/chicken/fish department.  Would go back here if passing by but otherwise would just go to Safeway.  (15 min drive).

Feel free to message me if any other Kingsland questions, would be happy to help.


----------



## Red23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input, now I have an idea of where to do the shopping. We are looking foward to the trip.


----------



## yeereid (Oct 4, 2011)

Red23-I check in at Kingsland on Sat so I will post if I discover any additional details!  I'm thinking that we will go to the Waikoloa Village Market and the Foodland Farms at the Mauna Lani.  We are only a couple so Costco is out of the question and we won't be eating in the majority of the time.  Mostly breakfast, snacks and the occasional lunch or dinner in.


----------



## yeereid (Oct 13, 2011)

So I'm at KL now and have gone to Target, Waikoloa Vilage Market, Foodland Farms at Mauna Lani, island Gourmet (ABC), island Naturals downtwn and the Foodland closer to the airport.  Target lacked any produce but we bought our eggs, milk, cereal and butter there upon landing.  My least favorite store was the Waikoloa Village Market as it is not that nice and is pretty small compared to the regular Foodland downtown.  Their produce was so so.  I've been to Island Gourmet practically every day for bits and pieces. They have great prepared foods and an awesome selection of gourmet cheeses.  Their shoyu poke was delicious and they have a good selection of meats to throw on the grill.  Foodland Farms is pretty good too and their produce is superior both in selection and quality compared to Island Gourmet.  Their prices were the same as the Foodland downtown so no price gouging due to the neighborhood!  The biggest rip off I've seen is strawberries (from CA) at Island Gourmet for $9.99  while $4.49 at Foodland Farms.  Just be wise when selecting and going to either store certainly isn't a trek.  Foodland's shoyu poke wasn't as good as Island Gourmets or the Foodland on Maui or Kauai for some reason.  I have my maika'i card so that always helps.  Island Naturals has nice produce, mainly from local farms and organic but other than that, it was a typical tree hugger type hippie store w/o meats.  Would be good though if you have dietary restrictions.


----------



## Red23 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks yeereid, the info helps..


----------



## yeereid (Oct 14, 2011)

Red23---

You are going to love KL!  Thanks to Tuggers, I knew that I wanted to request either building 3 or 5.  We are a couple in our early 40's and do not have kids.  Upon check in, I was told (after asking) that I could select building 1, 2 or 3.  I am not an owner, but traded via RCI, before the TPU conversion (about 18 months ago!).  I was thrilled to get building 3 and was offered either a first floor or second floor unit.  She recommended the second floor for the view of the serenity pool and am so glad we took her advice.  We are in unit 3207 which is an end unit and we look right over the serenity pool.  The first floor would have been more of a view of the pool through the black iron gate surrounding the pool, so definitely not as pretty!  No need for us to have lawn access without children and the second floor lanai affords privacy.  Being smack above the serenity pool provides amazing soothing white noise from the waterfall
 which is turned on from 8am-10pm and you can hear it if your windows are open.  Otherwise, at night, you hear the rustling of the palm trees when the trade winds pick up.  We've slept with the windows open most nights (a/c will shut off in the LR if the lanai door is open but not
 the BR!).  The walk from building 3 to the clubhouse is hardly a big deal (2-3 mins tops) and unless you have mobility issues, you certainly won't need to drive! I enjoy the stroll!  Haven't experienced much noise from other units.  The service here is great.  We couldn't find a trash chute outside so we called housekeeping and they said that they would pick up our trash any 
time we called.  Sure enough, someone whisked it away within minutes of calling!  This time of year is just heavenly as it is not nearly to capacity.  There are maybe 5 other people total throughout the day at the serenity pool, and the super pool is so large and spread out that 
there are probably a max of 15 people in any given area at one time.  You will not need to reserve chairs or worry about what time to snag a spot.  Enough umbrellas to go around and many choices of location.  I like the adult pool since so many areas of it are tiered and you can sit in the water to sunbathe.  

The drive to the Kings/Queens shops is 5 mins and to the Mauna Lani is just about 10 mins.  We've been to both Hapuna and Mauna Kea beach and both are spectacular and quite close.  Get to Mauna Kea by 9:30am for a parking pass.  Our MO has been to spend roughly 10am-12:30pm at the beach, grab lunch and then head back to KL for relaxing at the pool.  The lounge chairs at KL are super cushy and comfortable and the lanai furniture is as comfortable 
as your couch at home! Perfect or napping!  There isn't a dining table on the lanai but hardly a sacrafice!

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------

